# what age can you start riding a horse?



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

my filly is turning 2 in april and i was wondering when i could start riding her.
i know that 2 is still too young but when is a good age?

ive sat on her 2 times(just getting on and right back off),she did very good.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You have to consider their skeletal structure to make a good determination. Leg joints typically don't fuse before 2.5 to 3 years old. These are the joints you have to worry about if the pressure is to much for her and she blows into a bucking fit - slamming down hard on those front legs with your added weight can be extremely dangerous to fragile joints.

The back and neck won't finish completely fusing until at LEAST 6 years old and that's about as young as it happens. Usually between 3 and 5 the back is strong enough that you're not going to do any damage. Horses fuse from the legs up and from the tail forward. The neck will be the last thing to fuse, which is why it's considered not wise to let a horse "fight being tied" before they're a true adult because they can seriously damage their neck.

History has shown that horses being started by around 4 usually fare the best in terms of not being injured due to stress on unfused joints. By this age, you KNOW the legs are done, and are as solid as they're going to get, and it's likely the back has fused enough that even if they jump a bit, you're not going to cause damage.

Based on that information, most people think 2 is too young, however it CAN be done safely, as history has also shown that not every 2 year old horse breaks down by 10. Quite the opposite actually - as long as they're started slowly and not worked hard until 3 to 4 years old, it's fairly unlikely you'll cause any damage.

At the end f the day, it really has to be your own informed decision as to when you think is right for you horse! Sometimes it all just boils down to mentality - are they mature enough to handle this or still acting like a big baby? Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there, I personally think that 2 is to young, and even sitting on her at 20 odd months is just to much to ask of her.

I prefer to spend their second year walking in hand, getting used to wearing tack, starting to be led through obstacle courses, making sure they are solid at being tied, and standing patiently, etc.

I let them rest over the winter, then in the third year pick up from where we finished, then build in long lining, gentle lunging some quiet round pen work. Then depending how they are developing both physically and mentally, I may, or may not back them out in the fall. 

Once again leave them to mellow over winter then start them again in their fourth spring which is when I start asking them to carry a rider and work properly.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Hi there, I personally think that 2 is to young, and even sitting on her at 20 odd months is just to much to ask of her.
> 
> I prefer to spend their second year walking in hand, getting used to wearing tack, starting to be led through obstacle courses, making sure they are solid at being tied, and standing patiently, etc.
> 
> ...


we walk them almost everyday and she has already had a saddle on and everything,shes used to it all. shes not the type of horse i can leave in tha pasture not being messed with for more than a few weeks.im not planing on riding her until shes 3.5 or 4 years old.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

if bone structure is good and your trainer is not 300 plus lbs,start at 2.one secret to starting that 1100 lb muscle with a mind of its own is keeping him confused and relying on you to show him what to do.if you want an older pet that can start setting his ways,then buy a goldfish,he will be less likely to hurt you later.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

rob said:


> if bone structure is good and your trainer is not 300 plus lbs,start at 2.one secret to starting that 1100 lb muscle with a mind of its own is keeping him confused and relying on you to show him what to do.if you want an older pet that can start setting his ways,then buy a goldfish,he will be less likely to hurt you later.


Two years old, as mentioned before, is actually a really iffy thought and probably not the wisest. While I've noticed that some people can get away with it, it's a big risk if they don't have good structure at a young age. I'd definitely give your horse that extra year of growth. However, if you want her used to a little weight, fill up jeans with something a little heavier and have her walk around with it tied in the saddle. It's the most I've ever known people to do at the age of two.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> Two years old, as mentioned before, is actually a really iffy thought and probably not the wisest. While I've noticed that some people can get away with it, it's a big risk if they don't have good structure at a young age. I'd definitely give your horse that extra year of growth. However, if you want her used to a little weight, fill up jeans with something a little heavier and have her walk around with it tied in the saddle. It's the most I've ever known people to do at the age of two.


 
im definitely going to wait till shes 3 to start riding her.she wont have to worry bout the weight of a saddle either,im planning on just riding bareback..i rode that way on my first horse...the only people ive known to ride a horse at that age was people riding racehorses lol and maybe 1 horse at the barn i used to ride at.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

well i am 125 lbs and i slowly start them into a exercise program to make sure they are structually fit and if so,i go on with my training program.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

correction,cutters start at 2 because they are showing in futurities at 3.wp has a 2 yr old snaffle bit class also.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Futurities in all Western disciplines start at 3 years old which is the reason why breeders want foals on the ground by February if possible - since they determine a horse to age a year on January 1 regardless of when they were actually born.

One of the reasons that I never recommend someone buying a yearling as an only horse is because of the temptation to over train the horse when it is young.

As for riding bareback vs a saddle when they are young, IMO, the saddle is more desirable since it distributes your weight much better then riding bareback does.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

see I also agree that 2 is a little young to start.. I have a yearling that is a true jan baby and she is going to be started next fall (2013) by my trainer who is a lightweight and ridden a few times then given the winter off.. and in the spring she will give her another couple of rides and when she is close to 3.5 is when Ill take my first ride on her.. thats why Im buying another horse to ride in the spring if I want to ride more than once a week on average in lessons


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rob said:


> well i am 125 lbs and i slowly start them into a exercise program to make sure they are structually fit and if so,i go on with my training program.



You can do the exercises to make them structurally fit, but you can't make them more mature either mentally or physically.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

irh,i agree with the saddle to bareback part totally,but what is your opinion on over training a yearling?


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

golden horse,i disagree,i have been maturing their minds and their bodies for over 30 yrs now.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We'll have to agree to disagree, you can't make them mature faster than nature designed them to, and they cannot be mature in body at 2


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i can mature him physically with muscle and every step in any direction that i ask of him without a battle just matures him mentally.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I prefer to start my horses at 3. I know a lot of people start 2 yr olds, but I do not feel that they are structurally ready for heavy work. Now, I do start ground work with 2 yr olds. I drive them, saddle them, begin to lunge them, etc....but actual time in the saddle, I wait until they are 3.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

like i had said before,i am 125 lbs and i start off with a light exercise program


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You can desensatize and get them to follow your orders, yes- but you cannot mature an animal, just like you can't mature a child before its ready. Babysteps. IMO horse training should be done slowly and with plenty of tiime for any animal to adjust itself to your way of thinking. A horse who understands is a horse that will not blow up. 

So many horses are started as two year olds, and many of them have atleast a few bucking fits before they can settle down atall. This is why many trainers say to 'break them early', because they're still uncoordinated and dependant, making them 'safer.'. In all honestly though, any horse can be trained in its later years if you give it time to expand it's mental capacity to understand what you're asking of it. 

I think of it like this. With a child, you as their parent have the job of slowly teaching them to take on chores and school work, in order to get them ready for the real world when they grow up. Under four, you generally only ask them to do simple things like behave in public, respect mommy and daddy, and clean up their toys when they're done. At around five they're asked to do a few small chores like shower themselves or put up their dirty dishes. At seven or eight they're asked to do a little more, and a little more. Same with school. You start out asking them to sit still for ten minutes at a time and gradually work up to expecting them to engage their mind the entire time that they're at school, up to seven or eight hours a day, and then learn to work hard every day as adults for 12-16 hours.

Its the same with horses. As really young babies, of say 0-18 months, you really dont expect them to do more than respect your authority (walking calmly on a lead, letting you handle any part of their body) and you want to just let them be babies. Sessions should be under ten minutes. As they mature a little and begin to grow, at 18-22 months or so, they start maturing a little more and you want them to tie, and do things like trailer or back up when you tell them to. But they're still immature and they're going to get tired easily. You want things to be all fun at this point. Play little games with them like the seven games of horsemanship, or maybe going on little 'adventure' walks with them. At two years old they're about at a young teenager's maturity. They're almost the size of an adult and look quite a bit like an adult, but they're not adults, and they aren't going to act like one. They'll be excitable and will be able to concentrate for a certain amount of time but they still need time to have fun. This is when you can introduce simple, nonstressful things like ground driving, bridling, and if they're mature enough, perhaps sitting a saddle on their back while you walk around with them may be possible when they're getting close to three. Right now you're just want to have a sturdy relationship with them, and they should trust you and be willing to try hard for you- but you have to allow for time to just be 'kids.'

At three they're young adults and so you can then begin introducing them to the work life. Teach them to be saddled and bridled quietly, yield to pressure on the ground and begin light lunging at a walk and trot. Get them into a 'working' mindset. It is generally safe to begin riding them at this time, as long as you take everything very slowly and are patient. They're still trying to grasp what you're wanting of them, and this is one of their most influential years. Teach them to walk and trot under saddle, and to adjust to your weight.

At four they're adults and should now be acting like adults. Harder riding such as at a canter and introducing ground poles and circles will be ok as long as you watch them for any signs of being overloaded. If they start to stress, go back a step and reteach.

But ofcourse, just like people- horses mature at different ages. Some might be ok to ride at a walk as an older two year old, some may not be mentally able to carry the responsibility of riding at even three or four. You just have to judge your horse by how well you know them.

I've seen two year olds who acted years older than they were, and I've seen four year olds who literally just spazzed out because they were on information overload. Just go easy, take your time. You'll appreciate it later.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have to agree with golden. You can't force a horse (or anything for that matter) any faster than they were geneticly designed to. At two years old NO horse is as physically or mentally mature as an older horse. 

You can work them to be more fit and teach them, but that in no way makes them "mature" faster.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

rob said:


> i can mature him physically with muscle and every step in any direction that i ask of him without a battle just matures him mentally.


You're right about being able to increase a young horse's fitness and being able to help direct their mental maturity to an extent. However, there is nothing you can do about the maturity of joints. In fact, a person could conceivably argue that you (general you) could be stressing the bones/joints even more by subjecting them to a greater muscle mass/force than they are able to withstand due to their maturity. 

Just like with kids or puppies or any other animal out there. You can have a 7 yr old that is mentally and physically (muscularly/motor skills) mature *for his/her age*, but they still aren't the equivalent of an adult in terms of structural or mental soundness.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree with one word you said,patience,and if you have that mixed with alot of experience and knowing how to read a horse,you wont blow him up.everyone has their opinions,im usually showing my 3 and 4 yr olds that im training and i dont have a problem with it.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

It depends on the horse. 

Personally, I would rather start a horse at two and get them at least walking and trotting solidly (maybe some cantering) and give them that winter off before heading back into training at three. I started my coming six year old at two on the dot and he's in fine shape.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

mn,a kid doesnt stop growing until they about 18.so lets let him sit on the couch and watch tv until then so he doesnt strain a joint.after 18 tell him he has to go welding outside in 100 degree weather.please let me know what he tells you.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

thank you britt.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

rob said:


> mn,a kid doesnt stop growing until they about 18.so lets let him sit on the couch and watch tv until then so he doesnt strain a joint.after 18 tell him he has to go welding outside in 100 degree weather.please let me know what he tells you.


Wrong. A kid's joints don't fuse completely until about 18, they're generally mostly done a 16. Just like with the horses, kids are _slowly_ asked to take on small amounts of work as they mature, starting at a young age learning to say their ABCs, progressing to Algebra as young teenagers, and being expected to act like an adult once they are an adult. At 18.

As for physical work, I'd rather not even start on that as I have my own complete idea of what should and shouldn't be done by children. Just look at how often kids hurt themselves in football and running and gymnastics and soccer. You can't possibly tell me that it wouldn't be better for them to finish growing before trying anything strenuous like that.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rob, I think you are missing the point we are trying to make, no one is saying do nothing with youngsters, but like your 18 year old..

He wants to be a weight lifter, but he can't lift real weights until he is 18 and grown, so no he doesn't sit on the couch, he does age appropriate exercise to prepare his mind and body for his chosen discipline.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's not at all what I said Rob and I think if you re-read you'd realize that. 

To clarify I will say that you CAN have a child/horse/animal that is mature *for his/her age*. However, you CANNOT push any animal to full maturity at a faster rate than they are biologically programmed to do. No matter what conditioning program you use. 

Do you let any animal rot in a stall or on a couch until they are fully mature? No, of course not, that leads to as many problems as asking an immature body/mind to do too much before it is ready. 

What you should do is help the body and mind be as mentally/physically fit as is possible for their age. You wouldn't ask a 7 year old child to do the task of a 15 yr, but you would begin laying the groundwork in order to give them the tools necessary for the task. Same thing with young horses, you should be laying the groundwork to enable the horse to complete the tasks that will be asked of it when it is mature. But the basic timeline for maturity isn't negotiable.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I just have one question to all of this...why do you all say to give the horse the winter off?


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

endiku,even adults get hurt,thats just life.and gh,if the vet says his knees are closed and he is sound,then who are we to determine at what age a horse should be started.like i said earlier,we all have our own opinions on this topic.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

as i agree,i ride all year long,iys my job.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Training should start immediately with a young horse. There are many training methods on the I'Net and most agree that it's okay to _back_ a 2yo horse, but the riding sessions should be short and frequent--every day IF possible, but sessions should be 15-20 minutes at first, and not very long in the their first year. Their bones don't set until they are 5yo's, and some heavier breeds are not fully mature until they are 6yo's.
My two young geldings will be 6yo's this year and my training sessions are going to build muscle and create bone density. It won't strain their bones by waiting for heavy work until this year. BOTH geldings were backed at 2yo's and ridden at 3yo.
REMEMBER, there is more to training a riding or driving horse than JUST training them to take your weight and cues from the saddle. ALL handling and on-the-ground behavior needs to be taught correctly so you don't teach bad manners. Check out Julie Goodnight's article on colt breaking. 
She is one of my favorite trainers. I remember reading "Practical Horseman" and "Horse and Rider" articles that she'd submitted about 20 years ago, and was pleasantly surprised to find her program on RFD.tv
Ready to Ride Colt Starting DVD
juliegoodnight's Channel - YouTube
Julie Goodnight Natural Horsemanship / About Julie Goodnight, History
Craig Cameron and Dennis Reis have some very good colt breaking ideas, as well.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I just have one question to all of this...why do you all say to give the horse the winter off?


Mostly because of the weather. Most people can't ride (unless you're in Texas like I am :lol: 76 degrees here today!) during the winter due to ice and snow, so it makes sense to give the horse a break and let it mature at this time. This doesnt mean throwing them out to pasture and not touching them whatsoever, but just giving them a mental break.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I just have one question to all of this...why do you all say to give the horse the winter off?


I do it because they get slung out with a herd of horses and learn other important lessons on life, I want them to be good horses as well as good mounts:wink:

Also up here it is to darn cold to do much during the winter. It is the way I was brought up, kids get long breaks from school every now and again, and horses get breaks from training. 

Another thought is if you train them right, and they are smart they get bored doing the same things over and over again, so throwing them out avoids the temptation to push them to far and to fast.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I do it because they get slung out with a herd of horses and learn other important lessons on life, I want them to be good horses as well as good mounts:wink:
> 
> Also up here it is to darn cold to do much during the winter. It is the way I was brought up, kids get long breaks from school every now and again, and horses get breaks from training.
> 
> Another thought is if you train them right, and they are smart they get bored doing the same things over and over again, so throwing them out avoids the temptation to push them to far and to fast.


Well let's hope that they do not get detention! lol


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

andreasctlnd,i agree.cause i believe that once you start a colt,you have to stay steady.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my thoughts....like anything else when it comes to horses....USE COMMONSENSE when determining when to start a youngster. My current show horse was started and shown as a 2 YO, he's now 17 and STILL showing, has never been lame in his life. THAT'S because commonsense was used....he was NOT asked for more than he could give mentally and physically. A mare I owned since a weaner, was started at 3 because she was not ready mentally or physically. I just bought a 2 YO WP prospect, well....she's now considered a 3 YO as the first of the year has passed even though her birthdate is in March. But she was started lightly last fall, not asked for more than she could handle and is doing fine.

Some 2 YO's are ready for a little under saddle and some aren't. What I like to do is start one out, get about 30-60 days under saddle, then when a growth spurt comes along....turn them back out to grow up a little more for a few months, then continue under saddle. The debate on when to start is determined on the horse as an individual...there is no set rule.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> This is my thoughts....like anything else when it comes to horses....USE COMMONSENSE when determining when to start a youngster. My current show horse was started and shown as a 2 YO, he's now 17 and STILL showing, has never been lame in his life. THAT'S because commonsense was used....he was NOT asked for more than he could give mentally and physically. A mare I owned since a weaner, was started at 3 because she was not ready mentally or physically. I just bought a 2 YO WP prospect, well....she's now considered a 3 YO as the first of the year has passed even though her birthdate is in March. But she was started lightly last fall, not asked for more than she could handle and is doing fine.
> 
> Some 2 YO's are ready for a little under saddle and some aren't. What I like to do is start one out, get about 30-60 days under saddle, then when a growth spurt comes along....turn them back out to grow up a little more for a few months, then continue under saddle. The debate on when to start is determined on the horse as an individual...there is no set rule.


thanks for all the advise guys,i think im goin to continue to sit on her so she will get used to the weight.i walk her almost everyday...long walks...like through woods up and down hills,we probably walk AT LEAST a mile every time i walk her.i dont want to ride her too soon and mess her up so i wont be able to ride at all. shes not the kind of horse i would be able to leave in the pasture all winter without doin anything with her so i will be working all year with her.

if i do ride her when she turns 2 and over the summer it would have to be bareback,although i have a saddle the girth is too big for her and its the only one i have,with no money to buy another,i prefer riding bareback anyways.

she will turn 2 April 19th so over the summer i will start lounging her and maybe a walk around the back yard every now and again.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait, she's not even two yet? Quit even sitting on her then.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would not sit on a horse before its 2yo. once its 2 it can be backed and ridden lightly. i like to start them at 2 in general, but i didnt start my mare til she was 3yo because thats how old she was when i go her and the breeder hadnt had time to back her.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

so gypsygirl,are you saying that you wont start a horse unless it knows how to back?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

no....

when i said backed i meant had a rider on their back, not back up.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

honestly, rob, for a trainer you don't sound all that 'learned' to me. Backing is a common term for green training a horse, by having a handler hold the animal while you slowly apply weight over their back by leaning over them horizontally.


OP- I STRONGLY advise in not sitting on your filly now. At two, sure- I won't judge. But your baby is only 21 months old. This is her prime growth time and the worst time to apply pressure to her joints. Especially bareback.
If you can't afford a new girth ($10-15) then I'd say thats reason enough not to start backing her yet. If its way too big, that means she hasn't filled out all the way yet, another sign that she's still growing a lot. Give her some time.
As for lunging, once again- your choice. But I advise in only walking and trotting her this year, and letting her move in a nice BIIIIIG (I'm talking over 25' radius) circle around you, so as not to stress her legs too much. You can seriously injure a horse's body by doing too much too soon.

My mare is four years old in April, and while I plan to break her to cart, I have not even attached her to the cart yet because I don't want to injure her legs or back. I want her back to start fusing before I even begin to stress her body. As a one year old I taught her to lead and be handled, as a two year old I taught her to yield to pressure, walk on a lunge line, and go over obstacles. As a three year old I've taught her to lunge at a walk trot, and every now and then a canter, ground drive, be harnessed, back on cue, and to 'stretch out.' I'm waiting until I feel like she is both mentally and physically capable of doing what I ask for her, and I'll wait as long as I need to. And I think she'll be a lot better for it.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

endiku,maybe i am not a common trainer.my job is to get up there and get these colts started,i dont get paid to watch videos or read books and then go in my backyard and try it.and you are right,im not that learned on all the ground work people do,cause i do my groundwork as needed as i go.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Perhaps being more informed would help you start these horses even better then. I'm working along-side a very well versed trainer at my barn as an assistant trainer (being only 16 years old) and I have _always_ been taught that there is more to riding than hopping on a horse and teaching it to go. 

As for not knowing what backing is...well, I suppose I assumed that if you knew what a 'saddle', a 'green horse', and a 'bridle' were, backing was next in line. Unless you down your horses before you get on them, which is something I'm not even going to start on because I'll have a rant going thats ten miles long. My mare was almost ruined by that form of training and I don't support it in the least.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, you're only 16???? You sound much older. I will have to pick your brain since you are a trainer in training!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll take that as a compliment ^^hehe. But yes, I'm very lucky to have a fantastic teacher!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rob said:


> endiku,maybe i am not a common trainer.my job is to get up there and get these colts started,i dont get paid to watch videos or read books and then go in my backyard and try it.and you are right,im not that learned on all the ground work people do,cause i do my groundwork as needed as i go.


Rob I think you have it all backwards, ground work paves the way for ridden work, it is part of the journey.

You certainly don't need to watch videos or read books, because for some of us hands on is the best way to learn, but you have to be fortunate enough to have had good people around while you are learning.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Endiku said:


> I'll take that as a compliment ^^hehe. But yes, I'm very lucky to have a fantastic teacher!


Oh, please do...I meant it in the nicest way possible!

:lol:


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Perhaps being more informed would help you start these horses even better then. I'm working along-side a very well versed trainer at my barn as an assistant trainer (being only 16 years old) and I have _always_ been taught that there is more to riding than hopping on a horse and teaching it to go.
> 
> *As for not knowing what backing is.*..well, I suppose I assumed that if you knew what a 'saddle', a 'green horse', and a 'bridle' were, backing was next in line. Unless you down your horses before you get on them, which is something I'm not even going to start on because I'll have a rant going thats ten miles long. My mare was almost ruined by that form of training and I don't support it in the least.


Not everyone knows or uses this term "backing" or "backed". I mean, I know what it means...but it's not a common term in some circles.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry there,but i have earned my credentials and my world trophies.so i will stick to my ways.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

What are your credentials Rob? I'd like to know..


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> What are your credentials Rob? I'd like to know..


+1...I can say that I'm a world class supermodel...but it doesn't make it true


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

I have attached a link that provides you some of my credentials:

Welcome To 4aHorse

The next link give you the definition of an AQHA Professional Horsemen:

AQHA: Find a Trainer

I have been a member of the AQHA Professional Horsemen since it was started in 1997, was one of the first 100 chosen by AQHA. 

In my years of riding, showing and training I have ridden in several differnt disciplines from Western Pleasure, Reining, Cutting, Team Roping, Ranch Sorting and Team Penning. 
I have not joined Horse Forum to criticize anyone or their opinions only to help with my experience.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Endiku said:


> honestly, rob, for a trainer you don't sound all that 'learned' to me. Backing is a common term for green training a horse, by having a handler hold the animal while you slowly apply weight over their back by leaning over them horizontally.
> 
> 
> OP- I STRONGLY advise in not sitting on your filly now. At two, sure- I won't judge. But your baby is only 21 months old. This is her prime growth time and the worst time to apply pressure to her joints. Especially bareback.
> ...



i wont sit on her anymore then,i dont wanna do ANYTHING to hurt her.i think im jus gettin a little impatient because with my first horse i rode her almost everyday.my baby is goin to be a little pony,maybe 14hh when she matures,her mother was 13+ hh and her father was 15.1 hh i think. nothing i have is goin to fit her except the bridle i have lol.

and not to sound rude or anything but its hard to keep up with all the post so please refrain from posting unless its about my question...please and thanks


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

My colt was about 3 1/2 when he was started under saddle. We didn't start until we had vet clearance, and x-rays showed his knees were closed. Then we had discussions with the vet and my supervising trainer as to how much weight he should bear, etc. It's frustrating to wait, but you must put your horse's well being first.

I spent a lot of time in the round pen "sacking out". I taught him ACTHA trail obstacles from the ground, hand walked him on trails, worked on ground manners and driving reins. I think all this work made actually starting him easier.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My horse turns 2 on April 11th. Ive had him for almost a year, and I have done quite a bit with him. Hes been lunged(lightly), ground driven, tied, groomed, gone over tarps, streams, gone on long walks, gone through the woods, ponied, had both western, and english saddles on, had a bridle/bit on, knows how to respect people, stays out of your space, disengages his hindquarters, stands at a mounting block, gives to pressure, and much more!

That being said, there are many things I still feel I need him to know, and do well at before I get on him. Most lilkely, I might hop on it a few months after he turns two, and then just hop right back off, but the actual "riding" will probably not start until hes 2 1/2, or even 3. 

Of course, this is what I plan on doing, doesnt mean you have to agree with my methods, or even do it with your horse


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> My horse turns 2 on April 11th. Ive had him for almost a year, and I have done quite a bit with him. Hes been lunged(lightly), ground driven, tied, groomed, gone over tarps, streams, gone on long walks, gone through the woods, ponied, had both western, and english saddles on, had a bridle/bit on, knows how to respect people, stays out of your space, disengages his hindquarters, stands at a mounting block, gives to pressure, and much more!
> 
> That being said, there are many things I still feel I need him to know, and do well at before I get on him. Most lilkely, I might hop on it a few months after he turns two, and then just hop right back off, but the actual "riding" will probably not start until hes 2 1/2, or even 3.
> 
> Of course, this is what I plan on doing, doesnt mean you have to agree with my methods, or even do it with your horse



i have done almost all that with my baby.shes done good with everything,the next thing ima do is put a bit in her mouth..when i get one,i had to use a hackamore on my other horse,i dont really wanna use it on her tho,hopefully ill be able to ride her with jus a halter and lead rope..if she understands stopping well lol.im not planning on actually riding her until shes 3.i want to pony her but the only horse we have to ride is mean to the babies and will try to kick or bite when they get close.

ive walked my baby while my friend rode her horse.my baby watches EVERYTHING,im hopin that will help her out alot when i start riding. i would post a picture of her but im not sure how to lol


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I will spend most of their two year old year doing groundwork in the round pen, working on getting them moving there front and hind ends separately getting them moving around me at a walk sacking out and getting used to tack. By the end of their 2 year old summer I will get on and off, walk a little bit and work on lateral flexion etc. I will not do any more than a walk. My horses for the most part get most of the winter off other than some light groundwork etc due to the weather and then I will pick up in the summer where I left off and slowly introduce a trot, I will not even think about cantering until later in their 3 year old summer when they are going well and balanced at a trot.
Like has already been stated there are a million different opinions out there on when to start horses. I have a friend that starts them at 2 and will have them roping by 3 and so far he hasn't had a horse come up lame even at a later age but I don't agree with this and would never do that with my horses. If it works for him great. 
I also know a lady that will not even put a saddle on until they are 3.5 years old and won't do any more than a walk and maybe a light jog until they are 4. 
Basically what it boils down to is your personal preference and what you are comfortable doing. It also depends a lot on the horse. I have had a few horses that I have waited until they were a bit older because I knew they weren't mentally ready to be backed.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

LynnF said:


> I will spend most of their two year old year doing groundwork in the round pen, working on getting them moving there front and hind ends separately getting them moving around me at a walk sacking out and getting used to tack. By the end of their 2 year old summer I will get on and off, walk a little bit and work on lateral flexion etc. I will not do any more than a walk. My horses for the most part get most of the winter off other than some light groundwork etc due to the weather and then I will pick up in the summer where I left off and slowly introduce a trot, I will not even think about cantering until later in their 3 year old summer when they are going well and balanced at a trot.
> Like has already been stated there are a million different opinions out there on when to start horses. I have a friend that starts them at 2 and will have them roping by 3 and so far he hasn't had a horse come up lame even at a later age but I don't agree with this and would never do that with my horses. If it works for him great.
> I also know a lady that will not even put a saddle on until they are 3.5 years old and won't do any more than a walk and maybe a light jog until they are 4.
> Basically what it boils down to is your personal preference and what you are comfortable doing. It also depends a lot on the horse. I have had a few horses that I have waited until they were a bit older because I knew they weren't mentally ready to be backed.



im not goin to ask her to do anything she cant do.she is goin to be a little pony so im probably goin to be doin only walk trot and cantering,nothing major..maybe jumping over some fallen trees in the woods.

another question i have is how tall do yall think she will be? her mother was 13+ hh and father was 15.1 hh. right now her back is at my armpit,im 5'4",i dont even weigh 110.im really hoping im not goin to be too big for her,my first horse was 14.1 or 14.2 and she was perfect for me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kaylaturner said:


> im not goin to ask her to do anything she cant do.she is goin to be a little pony so im probably goin to be doin only walk trot and cantering,nothing major..maybe jumping over some fallen trees in the woods.



Red flag time, when do you plan to start hopping over fallen trees?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Red flag time, when do you plan to start hopping over fallen trees?


when shes older and i can ride her alot,not anytime soon.


----------

